# Pro Built Models



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pro-Built-Warha...73?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item4cf575e579

Apparently the "pro painted" BS wasn't good enough. Now people are trying to overcharge for their models by calling them "pro built". Is there anyone on here who can think of an actual legitimate reason for doing this? 

After taking a closer look at the model, the paint job doesn't even look that great, and I just realized that commissars come as either one or two pieces of metal.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Isn't that a pewter model? How can you build something, let alone claim to 'pro build' something thats already built when you get it?

Just idiots and people with a good sense on how to make money doing so. (Or in the case of the idiot, hoping someone else in the world is as dumb as they are.)


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

Hmm, so I'm a pro now.

I just pinned my first two models yesterday (Nightbringer and Deceiver).
Now I can get a pro built tag as well. :biggrin:

BTW: the paintjob on that commisar sucks donkey balls.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Pro built plastic kits maybe, but not two-piece metal models.

I have one better:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tyranid-Malefactor-Warhammer-40k-28mm-Unique-Space-Hulk-/160551974073?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item2561a4b4b9


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Actually his description is technically accurate, if hes gets paid to build the model he is a professional, the quality of the work is irrelevant, trust me a professional plumber fitted my house with plumbing and its been repaired many times by a amateur (me).

the paint job is bloody awful, there is always someone on ebay willing to part with there cash.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Actually his description is technically accurate, if hes gets paid to build the model he is a professional, the quality of the work is irrelevant, trust me a professional plumber fitted my house with plumbing and its been repaired many times by a amateur (me).
> 
> the paint job is bloody awful, there is always someone on ebay willing to part with there cash.


Not in this case, the auction ended with 0 bids :biggrin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Not in this case, the auction ended with 0 bids :biggrin:


hes a fraud then, he should be burned as a Witch and flayed like the donkey lover he is, and he should be told off by his mother in front of his school friends.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> hes a fraud then, he should be burned as a Witch and flayed like the donkey lover he is, and he should be told off by his mother in front of his school friends.


:goodpost:Yet another sig worthy contribution.:laugh:


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Did he use a paintbrush or a toothbrush?

You can tell how long the model has lay dormant. 
It's got a Goblin Green base.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

If that's pro, then GW should bow down at my feet and beg me to grace them with half-assed greenstuff sculpts.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> :goodpost:Yet another sig worthy contribution.:laugh:


Damn... I lost my "khorne fisted..." quote to Bitsandkits an his anti-donkey sentiments. :laugh:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Damn... I lost my "khorne fisted..." quote to Bitsandkits an his anti-donkey sentiments. :laugh:


Donkey killing is an issue we all need to be aware of I'm afraid!


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chaos-Space-Mar...511?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256105f1e7

Yes, that is really pro painted....


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Damn... I lost my "khorne fisted..." quote to Bitsandkits an his anti-donkey sentiments. :laugh:


Sorry mate, it just pipped you.:wink:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

DeathKlokk said:


> Pro built plastic kits maybe, but not two-piece metal models.
> 
> I have one better:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tyranid-Malefactor-Warhammer-40k-28mm-Unique-Space-Hulk-/160551974073?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item2561a4b4b9


there's a reason that item got 0 bids...

I know what B&K is saying, but there's a difference between being a bricklayer and a sculptor... and these guys are clearly bricklayers. "Pro-built"!? suck that!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Arm1tage said:


> Hmm, so I'm a pro now.
> 
> I just pinned my first two models yesterday (Nightbringer and Deceiver).
> Now I can get a pro built tag as well. :biggrin:
> ...


I have to admit, those models were kind of hard to get together. They each had one or two piece that really, really did not want to stay in place.

But yeah I have never bought any 40k stuff from ebay for this reason. I decided around when I started that I would do my best to become as good at painting as I can so I dont feel the need to buy a 'pro painted' army form someone else.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

unxpekted22 said:


> I have to admit, those models were kind of hard to get together. They each had one or two piece that really, really did not want to stay in place.
> 
> But yeah I have never bought any 40k stuff from ebay for this reason. I decided around when I started that I would do my best to become as good at painting as I can so I dont feel the need to buy a 'pro painted' army form someone else.


While I was joking, you are right. The Nightbringer wasn't too hard, apart from the scythe blade which left no room for error. And the waist joint which inevitably has a gap in the back. Thankfully it went together well.

The Deceiver however, is a piece of work. There is no real groove for the right hand, the ribbon isn't long enough for its slot and the head fits on the neck in two different ways both of which require green stuff to plug holes afterwards.
I'm very unhappy with it, although I dry fitted it so many times I'm pretty certain the model is simply too crudely made.

However, with a little work and a good paint job they'll still look excellent.

In fact, I think I'll write up a little pinning tutorial for new Necron players while memory still serves of the particular quirks of these models.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Akhara'Keth said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Chaos-Space-Mar...511?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256105f1e7
> 
> Yes, that is really pro painted....


THere's probably about 4.5K there only, and 900pts of wargear and uneeded options.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

great, list nitpicking an ebay item *roll eyes*

all my models are pro built, I cut them off the sprue and use glue to stick em together, I are leet pro builder.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> all my models are pro built, I cut them off the sprue and use glue to stick em together, I are leet pro builder.


I don't know about builder, but having seen your work it would be safe to call you a pro-painter.

Something else I see quite often on ebay that really gets at me, those people who buy a set and take off all the bits. They then go on to sell sets of the bits, like all the spears from a set of spearmen, then all the legs, and so on and so forth. Such a pain in the ass to be looking for some decent deals and have to go through pages of that shit.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

darkreever said:


> I don't know about builder, but having seen your work it would be safe to call you a pro-painter.
> 
> Something else I see quite often on ebay that really gets at me, those people who buy a set and take off all the bits. They then go on to sell sets of the bits, like all the spears from a set of spearmen, then all the legs, and so on and so forth. Such a pain in the ass to be looking for some decent deals and have to go through pages of that shit.


That's why ebay has a price filter. set a minimum and maximum price and it just shows products in this range.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Huh, I never knew you could do that; at least it will make some of the searching a tad easier.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Even some of the legit propainted stuff has started to look shitty. I dunno if the studios are hiring new painters or what. I know a couple companies I would avoid like the plague (Blue Table Gaming).


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> Pro built plastic kits maybe, but not two-piece metal models.
> 
> I have one better:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tyranid-Malefactor-Warhammer-40k-28mm-Unique-Space-Hulk-/160551974073?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item2561a4b4b9


Wait... So your telling me that if I take a shit and paint it purple it suddenly becomes worth $16.25. I gotta get in on this buisness. :laugh:

Nevermind, no one bought that thing.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why, when I searched in Chrome Search bar for "Blue Table Painting" did it pop up for "Did you mean; "BLUE WAFFLE"?"?

I just wish I could paint as good as half of those "shit" ones, although I can tell the clear difference in quality between some of the different sites.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The issue with blue table is they are multiple painters who do not talk to each other ab out color choice. I have seen a full BTP army come out in several different shades of red, like very noticeable difference.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Why does the Commissar description say 'Well built and painted 5-man Sniper team'?

Midnight


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Why does the Commissar description say 'Well built and painted 5-man Sniper team'?
> 
> Midnight


Wow, now that is just sad.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

darkreever said:


> I don't know about builder, but having seen your work it would be safe to call you a pro-painter.


heh, not bad for someone who does 0 highlights, 0 shading, 0 colour build ups, and uses 1 tone on everything :biggrin:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Nave Senrag said:


> Wow, now that is just sad.


I'm missing something...

Midnight


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> heh, not bad for someone who does 0 highlights, 0 shading, 0 colour build ups, and uses 1 tone on everything :biggrin:


Wow, I thought I was the only one. :shok:

But I am moving out of it, for my Blood Ravens deserve shading.

Also, regarding the thread: How can a one piece model which requires 0 assembly be considered as "Pro-built"?


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Also, regarding the thread: How can a one piece model which requires 0 assembly be considered as "Pro-built"?


You're forgetting the base.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I wonder how outlandish you could make your claims and get away with it?

"Hand built and painted to golden demon winning standards by possible descendant of Jesus Christ"

I guess that wouldn't fit in the title bar.


----------

